# The Digit UI vs Others



## skippednote (Jun 28, 2008)

It's been a long time since i was thinking of starting this thread. Let me mention i'm a true digit fanboy and no one can beat digit. How so ever three months back my uncle got me PC World instead of digit as stocks had finished. 

  I opened the mag and found only one dvd but it was dual layer. The mag covering looked ok but not as good as digit. The mag content was almost equal to digits. Then i inserted the dvd in my lappy. This made me move a bit towards pc world as the user interface was quite awesome. The dvd had great stuff in it and no crap old english movies. The games were great as well. The videos and the slide shows of latest gadgets and tutorials and game reviews were superb. All the essential and latest softwares were packed in.
        PC WORLD can't match the Digit's mag content neither the website nor the forum . But Digit needs a great work on its dvd's and cd's and their ui.      
P.S :- I'll never stop buying digit. All your criticism are welcome.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah... I am getting sick of digit Ui now... want a change.... I mean PC Worlds Ui sums up the contents so well... anyways lets hope something newer and better is cooking up


----------



## hsr (Jun 30, 2008)

+1 to all, and of cource DIGIT needs makeup...
The damn old ui.... for the DVDs and CDs the vista-lookalike ui sux. the one who is geeky needs a fast ui not an eye-candy. i think they should provide some option to choose the ui  more replys expected...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,
Just askin...........why don't u guys post wat changes u want for DIGIT CD/DVD ui in suggestions/feedback section rather opening a new thread.
lest not fight on who's d best........rather suggest Digit how 2 b one step ahead always...........
Thanx........


----------



## skippednote (Jul 1, 2008)

cause u can't post in feedback sections  unless ur are an MOD


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 1, 2008)

Though UI doesn't have much of a criteria in buying a  Magazine , it should be the content and articles.. Though I must say the mockup of VISTA looks is pathetic.. Digit guys could have added a better flash look.. 

Well not a issue here  Linux guys can't view it anyhow  I hope they will make it multiplatform  so that every user can view it 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## skippednote (Jul 1, 2008)

even if the look doesn't matter the digit guys should improve in the content area
after all cd and dvd content is a part of the mag


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2008)

HI,
No offense.........
but here's the link for "suggestion box" thread in FEEDBACK section.......
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23179
Don't start a fight here........post ur suggestions where it has a definite chance of getting viewed by who matters.......
Thanx.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 1, 2008)

ok ok  im wrong but haven't posted so that u can find my mistake but to reply on the query


----------



## skippednote (Jul 1, 2008)

@ax3
got it while surfing some site
people pls post


----------

